# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  كره النفس

## جودى علاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                       السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته معلش انا كان عندى سؤال
                                      وارجو الرد عليهليه ساعات لما الواحد يبقى متنرفز او مخنوق 
                                             وبيقعد يفكر مع نفسه بيحس انه بيكره نفسه 
                                                  جداارجو ا لرد 
                                                                   شكرا جزيلا

----------

